# icone poubelle



## nixon (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Question simple : est il possible de changer l'icone de la poubelle dans le dock sous TIGER? merci.


----------



## arno1x (4 Avril 2006)

nixon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous. Question simple : est il possible de changer l'icone de la poubelle dans le dock sous TIGER? merci.


Salut

oui tu peux, il faut employer l'application Candybar (payant) pour pouvoir changer les icones. Sinon suis ce fil dans MacGeneration qui explique tout ce qui y a à faire pour celà. forum customisation...  

@+

Arno


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## nixon (7 Avril 2006)

aucun autre moyen ? enfin gratuitement ?


----------



## gibet_b (7 Avril 2006)

Tu peux l'utiliser le temps de changer l'icône de ta poubelle si tu veux... C'est un shareware, tu peux donc l'utiliser avant de l'acheter.


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

nixon a dit:
			
		

> aucun autre moyen ? enfin gratuitement ?


Gratuitement :
Tu va dans /System/Library/CoreServices > Clid droit (ou ctrl-clic) sur l'élément "Dock" > afficher le contenu du paquet. Là tu navigues dans Contents/Resources.
Les images de la poubelle sont les deux fichiers "trashempty.png" et "trashfull.png". Il faut donc que tu te débrouilles pour exporter tes icônes sous forme d'image png (par exemple avec Icon2PNG) puis que tu remplaces les originaux par les nouveaux. Sauf que tu n'as pas les droits pour le faire (oui, c'est galère quand on ne veut pas payer pour CandyBar ), il faut donc d'abord que tu vires les originaux (le Finder te demanderas de t'authentifier) puis que tu places les nouveaux au bon endroit.
Une fois que tu as réussi à remplacer les images, tu ouvres le terminal et tu tapes "Killall dock" puis tu valide (appui sur la touche Entrée).


----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2006)

nixon a dit:
			
		

> aucun autre moyen ? enfin gratuitement ?


Pour changer l'icône de la poubelle il faut aller à HD/Système/Bibliothèque/Core service/
Dock (afficher le contenu du paquet)/Content/Ressource/Trash
Attention sur le nouveau icône de la poubelle vide et pleine il faut écrire trashempty et trashfull


----------



## quenaur (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour Dark Templar
Apparement on a tapé en même temps à la différence que je suis beaucoup moins rapide.
J'aurai besoin de précision sur la commande terminal "Killall dock" (complêtement novice sur terminal) 
Je m'explique, j'avais changé les icônes de la corbeille mais après un redémarrage il faut que je mette un élément à la corbeille pour que celle d'origine disparaisse.
Aprés avoir vu ta réponse et donc ta commande sur terminal j'ai fait une recherche avec Jargon Informatique ou l'on trouve la commande kill dont il donne la définition:commande permettant d'envoyer un signal à un processus.
Alors j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi Killall?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir,

La commande "kill _numéro_" permet de tuer (finir) un processus avec son numéro. Quand on ne le connaît pas on peut l'obtenir avec la commande "top". Mais quand on connaît le nom exact du processuss, on peut aussi le quitter plus simplement avec son nom grâce à la commande "killall _nom_". "Killall dock" permet ainsi de quitter le Dock qui se relance alors automatiquement de manière à prendre en compte les modifications, c'est tout. Au passage, quand tu cherches des infos sur une commande, tape "man nom_de_commmande" dans le terminal.

Pour ton problème, j'avoue que je ne sais pas : utilisant CandyBar je n'ai jamais essayé la méthode que j'ai proposé :rateau:.


----------



## quenaur (8 Avril 2006)

Merci pour les infos, il est vrai que la commande man donne toutes les infos dont on a besoin dommage que ce soit en anglais, malgré que je ne sois pas très anglophone j'arrive à m'en sortir mais est ce qu'il existe un moyen de les avoir en français?


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Avril 2006)

quenaur a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos, il est vrai que la commande man donne toutes les infos dont on a besoin dommage que ce soit en anglais, malgré que je ne sois pas très anglophone j'arrive à m'en sortir mais est ce qu'il existe un moyen de les avoir en français?


Tu peux en avoir une partie en français en installant les deux paquets suivants :
Manfr V 2.0 & Mise à jour 12/2004 (ça commence à dater).


----------



## quenaur (8 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup, je vais pouvoir peut-être augmenter plus rapidement l'étendu de mon savoir d'une poussière à un grain de sable dans l'immensité de cet univers.


----------



## ice (14 Avril 2006)

Petite précision pour la commande il faut écrire "dock" avec un "D" majuscule donc "Dock" sinon la commande ne fonctionne pas&#8230; en tout cas chez moi sous Tiger.


----------

